# Lupine collars, leashes, harnesses, etc.



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I just wanted to mention if any of you are not familiar with the brand Lupine, that I am really impressed with not only their durability, but also the fact that they will REPLACE any item that gets chewed up or damaged!

My groomer left Jackson's leash down on the floor (I suspect it was her young daughter who left it there), and when I went to pick him up, she handed me a chewed up leash that I would never feel good about using again. it was not 100% chewed through, but a bigger dog had obviously had a field day with it. I was not happy, but her half hearted offer to replace it made me feel like she really didn't have the money. I went to the Lupine website just to look at their products, and found the guarantee. Thank goodness I had saved the receipt, went back to the pet store, and the girl told me as long as they have the exact some product and pattern available, they will replace it. Whew! They did, and boy am I high on this company now.http://www.lupinepet.com/guarantee/guarantee.php


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I love Lupine! 
Todd has a collar and leash set and when one of my foster's (Nic) chewed through Todd's leash the store exchanged it on the spot without a reciept  ....I had to go back a few days later and exchange the new leash for the second time when the kids left the leash down and yes, Nic once again chewed through it! 
They just laughed and said that I really got my moneys worth out of it..lol :redface:
I'm going to buy a second set so that I have a back up in the future..


----------

